# Mcgrgegor boxing sparring



## Headhunter (Feb 8, 2017)

So this was posted by his gym and lets just say it pretty much kills any ideas that he could beat mayweather. 

Conor McGregor releases boxing training video


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2017)

McGregor plays games, don't believe everything you see.


----------



## marques (Feb 8, 2017)

If it happens, he will win millions. Then he can retire in peace. Or continue MMA, without this (potential) loss affecting his MMA record or status. And if he wins, he will replace God (this inside CM mind).

He may also fight Nate Diaz in boxing, both got boxing licences recently (for the same State, I guess). More million$$...

McGregor business here.


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm with Tez, I ain't buying.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 8, 2017)

I honestly dont care in the slightest. Mayweather is an amazing boxer, but all of his skills are devoted to the art of boxing. Mcgregor has learned the skills to make his audience excited about whatever fight he is in, and if he loses how to make excuses for it.

Either way, mayweather will make money, and mcgregor has a 50/50 opportunity to gain from it.


----------

